# Hunger games



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Is anyone obsessed with the hunger games


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, just my goats!


----------



## Myles (Mar 4, 2013)

brownie said:


> Is anyone obsessed with the hunger games


My daughter was. She read all 3 books. I decided to see what the hubbub was all about, so I read them as well. The books were very good.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

My daughter is VERY obsessed with the Hunger Games. She even got me and my husband to read the books too. I really liked them and the first movie. We did a Hunger Games theme for her birthday sleepover. Very fun. Also, we let her pick the name of our goat.....she named her Primrose!


----------



## Myles (Mar 4, 2013)

That's funny. We have a chicken my daughter named Katnis.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering how many animals were going to be named after the characters. 

 I went to go see the first movie with my sister, it was really good. (I never read the books) I can't wait for the second one. Matter of fact it will be a year ago that the first one came out like in a week and a half.


----------



## Myles (Mar 4, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> I was wondering how many animals were going to be named after the characters.
> 
> I went to go see the first movie with my sister, it was really good. (I never read the books) I can't wait for the second one. Matter of fact it will be a year ago that the first one came out like in a week and a half.


I didn't know if anyone would like the movie if they hadn't read the book.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I love it 
I get mad when people tell me they saw the movie with out reading the book first!! Ughh


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> No, just my goats!


I feel the same way! My sister has told me about it but I have not read or even watched the movie. Really don't have time for either with the farm and classes.

I think our goats must be competing!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

goatgirl132 said:


> I love it
> I get mad when people tell me they saw the movie with out reading the book first!! Ughh


 Why would you get mad? I had no desire to read the book at all. I only went to the movie because my sister wanted me to go since she was taking all her kids. I loved the movie but I still am not going to read the books.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

it just does


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I thought the movie was good. I've thought of reading the series but I can't afford to buy them yet.



sweetgoats said:


> Why would you get mad? I had no desire to read the book at all. I only went to the movie because my sister wanted me to go since she was taking all her kids. I loved the movie but I still am not going to read the books.


I think its the same thing as Twilight fans always tell me when I say i don't like the movies. "The movies are not like the books." The movies themselves were great but its the main characters that suck in my opinion. Just because I've been dogged to do it I read all the books in one week and I can still say I still don't like them. If Edward and Bella were not in the movies or books I would LOVE the series. I think most of it has to do with readers interpretation of the characters. Everyone interprets text differently where as a movie puts off generally the same emotion for everyone since there is a visual aspect. Don't get me wrong here I have nothing wrong with people who are hardcore Twilight fans just stating my side.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't say I'm obsessed -- I love the books and the movie was decent. 
I re-read and watched it all recently too and the ending of the last book always makes me really sad, depressed even! Regardless, great story.


----------

